# FS18 done



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

Except for a few rigging issues, she's done.  Finally.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

freakin' beautiful there buddy . You have to be very proud and I'm sure relieved that you're actually done. I would love to see it person someday too, maybe at one of the get togethers. For now though, I think I'll have a vodka on the rocks later this evening in your honor.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

NICE!!! 

Now I have a reson to have a Dark Rum later...

Thanks


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looking good. It needs a big ole name on the side now.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice. Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

'Looks Tippy'.........lol Just kidding, looks great!


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Man, that is a thing of beauty.

Nathan


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Very nice [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

Excellente.............


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Beautiful!!! What an accomplishment!
[smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Sweet Rig! Kinda looks like a gladesman.


----------



## cfl_shallow (Apr 8, 2008)

She's a beauty


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!  [smiley=1-beer.gif] That is one fine looking rig.


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

Bloody awesome Josh.  But 10 days till more work.......that'd be killin ya wouldn't it!..

Seriously though it is an absolute credit to you mate, well done.

Need to see some action shots now.......whoo hoo......

Mick


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

You need to post a before/after pic for the newbies! She looks fantastic!! Really has some great lines and I love the deck! [smiley=y-10.gif]


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

[smiley=eek2.gif] wow its looks great!


----------



## Canna_Getaride (Jun 18, 2008)

Very Nice indeed. I see you built her with the rounded chine option. You'll have to let us know if it was worth the extra hassle. It sure does look like it. You did a most excellent job on that craft! Did you follow the plans to a "T" or did you change anything? I know there is a 10% variable to the design I've been wondering how it would perform 10% shorter and 10% wider. I've been eye'n that design since jacques released it some time ago. I can't figure out if I want to try that one or the SC16. Please write a review on her. I'd PAY to read it!!!!
Once again...GREAT JOB!


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

> I know there is a 10% variable to the design I've been wondering how it would perform 10% shorter and 10% wider.


If you have the plans already, you'll notice that the parts nesting is very tight on the number of plywood sheets specified. The scrap plywood I have left over would probably fit in two 5 gal pails. 

A 10%wider version may cause you to spill the bottom panels into at least 2 extra pieces of plywood. The bow & stern deck panels would 
probably need to be joined from 2 sections of plywood instead of one. 

So worse case, a 10% wider version of the FS18 would require 2 extra sheets of 1/4" and 2 extra of 3/8". I HIGHLY recommend making this out of Okoume plywood - you'll realize an immediate 20% weight savings over any other species of plywood. Despite the increased price of Okoume, this style of boat benefits greatly from the reduced weight. Less weight = less draft.

Another note if you go wider, is that you'll need more fiberglass since 12oz biax sells in a 50" width. In the existing design that width of glass will span the bottom of the boat in one piece - barely. A wider bottom will mean 2 lengths of fiberglass overlapping down the keel line by 6". So what was just one ~7 yd. X 50" section of glass, turns into ~14 yards with a lot of excess cloth that will need to be trimmed off.

Jacques really studies the amount of materials needed as well as the design characteristics he's trying to achieve. When people want to change the overall boat dimensions it almost always causes a large increase in the bill of materials.


----------



## Canna_Getaride (Jun 18, 2008)

DID I say something about changing the plans...shame on me! 
I don't have the plans yet but you brought up some very fine points. Being recently laid off changed my plain to get the plans soon. I'm also wondering would it be in my best interest to buy the laser cut kit once my job prospects change. I curious...If you (Bob and the other FS18 builders) had it all to do over again would you have considered the kit?


----------



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

I absolutely would not consider the pre cut plywood kit. The layout of panels and cutting of plywood comprises less than 10% of the build time, probably way less. Not much savings for a nearly what, $1000 price premium. Much better places to spend money in the construction of this boat than on the pre-cut kit. As Bob has succinctly put it many times before, if you can't lay out the panels and cut them yourself you probably can't/shouldn't be building a boat. 

I'll work on a review of it here in the next week or so. I've had it out a couple of times now, with extra people on board (2 adults and a child and three adults and a child) With the 2 adults/child I achieved 24.5 mph in good but not perfect conditions. This is with a 20hp four stroke. Poled in less than 5" of water as well.

More to come.

Josh


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

G'day Josh, 

Glad to hear you got to get the boat in the water, I can glean from your comments that you're happy with it, it looks magic.

I look forward to your review and maybe some on water shots  

Good luck buddy and enjoy the boat

Mick.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

How about a couple before pictures. That thing looks fantastic. Killer job.


----------



## RiP-a-LiP83 (Apr 30, 2008)

Veddy Niiiiiiiice!!!!!


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice job.


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

> DID I say something about changing the plans...shame on me!
> I don't have the plans yet but you brought up some very fine points. Being recently laid off changed my plain to get the plans soon. I'm also wondering would it be in my best interest to buy the laser cut kit once my job prospects change. I curious...If you (Bob and the other FS18 builders) had it all to do over again would you have considered the kit?



I wouldn't go with the kit, layout and cutting if easy and fast.

Second reason, I would extend the front and rear platform 1 foot each.

Third reason I would have kept the stern the same width as the widest section. But this is because i have a bit of a big motor on a jackplate.

i also made the front 2 holds drain to the cockpit area and into the aft hold (keep the anchor in the front hold)

even though i still draft 5ish when leaning over the back side to measure it.

I also glassed everything, and used wood strip on the deck on top of the plywood, that adds some weight.

I used meranti plywood, it was $200 to order it from canada then to get heavier marine plywood in town. Shop around, I paid about $400 (shipped) for the wood.


not to derail the thread.

The boat looks great! I am very impressed. How long were you working on it? also how about some pics running the boat? does your's ride bow high or pretty flat?


----------

